# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ขอแนะนำตัว

## E22LPB

สวัสดีครับ ผมเปิ้ลลิงดุลพบุรีขอรายตัวครับ  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Import

สวัสดีด้วยคนครับ สมัครตามมาติดๆ

----------


## fon49

รายงานตัวด้วยครับ  :Big Grin:

----------


## BKKKST

เอ็กซ์ ครับ E22KST เชียงใหม่ครับ

----------


## E28BU

** มาแว้ว ... E28BU จ้าวแห่งสายอากาศ Slotwave  รายงานตัว ครั้บพ่ม...*

----------


## papakilo

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## HS5XBF

*ตามมาแล้ววววววววววว...........ครับท่าน*

----------


## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

มาเหมือนกัลยยยยยยยยยยยยย  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Admin

ยินดีต้อนรับทุกท่านนะครับ เชิญใช้บริการได้ตามสบายครับ ถ้าจะโพสรูป สมาชิกสามารถอัพรูปลงในเว็บบอร์ดได้เลยนะครับ ไม่ต้องไปฝากลิ้งค์ที่ไหนให้ยุ่งยาก เรายินดีให้บริการครับ อนาคตจะเปิดระบบต่างๆให้สมาชิกใช้บริการได้สะดวกยิ่งๆขึ้นไปครับ

ขอบคุณมากครับ

----------


## aodtaro

มาด้วยคนครับ e22ici. ครับ :Big Grin:

----------


## HS3XVL

ตามมาด้วยครับ ยินดีจริงๆ

----------


## lastname

อิอิ
มาด้วยคนนะครับ

----------


## mio_trat

มารายงานตัวคับคับ :Cool:

----------


## mio_trat

ลายเซ็นไม่ขึ้นคับ ทดลองไหม่คับ

----------


## monkon

ตามพี่ๆมาครับ

----------


## HS2PHH

มาด้วยคนครับ :Cool:

----------


## hondaone

มาด้วยครับ HONDAONE

----------


## hs8uab

รายงานตัวคับพี่ๆ

----------


## Oneantenna

ตามมาด้วยคน User hamhome 
จาก hamsiam

----------


## HS8KOH

มาสมัครใหม่รายงานตัวครับผม :Smile:

----------


## hagler

สมาชิกใหม่ขอรายงานตัวครับ..
ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกจาก HamSiam อยากสมัครสมาชิกแต่สมัครไม่ได้ ไม่เปิดรับสักที..
ส่วนใหญ่จะหาซื้อของ ไม่มีของจะขาย..
มาฝากเนื้อฝากตัวตรงนี้ด้วยคน.. :Smile:

----------


## logic_kabin

ตามมาติดๆอีกหนี่งสถานีครับ

----------


## E22ZZC

รายงานตัวครับ มาแล้ว :Embarrassment:

----------


## HS3NYP

สวัสดีครับ HS3NYP อุบลฯครับ

----------


## E22ZEV

สวีดัด..... ครับบบบ :Wink:

----------


## holiday

ขอแจมด้วยคน

----------


## nimanout

มาค่ะ คริคริ 
gclub royal

----------

